# Possible ACL/Meniscus Injury Snowboarding



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Get a knee brace and go ride. I don't have an MCL and my Meniscus is pretty much gone.


----------



## eddoggydog (Mar 1, 2010)

I tore my ACL in both knees and never got it reconstructed, I am 40 this year and I play basketball 3 times a week and I got 40 days in this year so far. My advice to you and all my snowboarding brothers is, keep your legs strong, the muscles around your knees will protect you more than braces. I go through a 60 mins leg workout once a week that has keeped me going with no problems even without the ACL ligaments. Always see a specialist and give yoursself time to heal, but keeping those muscles strong is more than half the battle.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Not encouraging you to do crazy stuff, but I have no ACL on one knee, and my meniscus is partially torn as well, never recontructed either. I train in taekwondo 5 times a week, and I ride with no pain, no problem at all, but again, everyone is different.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

eddoggydog said:


> I tore my ACL in both knees and never got it reconstructed, I am 40 this year and I play basketball 3 times a week and I got 40 days in this year so far. My advice to you and all my snowboarding brothers is, keep your legs strong, the muscles around your knees will protect you more than braces. I go through a 60 mins leg workout once a week that has keeped me going with no problems even without the ACL ligaments. Always see a specialist and give yoursself time to heal, but keeping those muscles strong is more than half the battle.


Would you mind sharing your workout?


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

I think you're good to ride if you don't have pain and are not going too crazy, but be weary of sports with pivoting like basketball or anything with cleats. 

I tore my ACL about 2 years ago. MRI showed complete ACL tear and minor meniscus damage. 

Mine was painful and was able to ride maybe 3 months later where I only hurt it slightly about 2 times out of 10... nothing that kept me from riding. Definitely couldn't play basketball though. 

Surgeon only found the ACL tear and therefore only reconstructed that. 1.5 years later it still never felt right... weak and unstable with some clicking here and there. Still rode. 

Long story short, I rode with no problems, however had a basketball tourney recently where my knee gave out very painfully. An MRI shows the same result as the first. 

Either the surgeon missed the meniscus repair by error, and/or I caused more damage to the meniscus.

On a related note, find a reputable surgeon!!!!!!!


----------



## eddoggydog (Mar 1, 2010)

ptapia said:


> Would you mind sharing your workout?


Sorry I've taken so long to reply, but ive been away from a computer for a while.

Here is a quick workout I like:
10 min warm up (bike or run)
Assisted Dumbell Lunge
Barbell Sumo Deadlift
Dumbell Squats
Hamstring Curls
Dead Lifts
Machine Leg Extension
Ski Squats (no wreights) using a sit up ball between your back and a wall

The amount of reps is up to you as you strengthen your legs but I like to do between 12-15. 3 sets should be good to start.


----------

